# Calculating an annualised rate of return from an interim dividend



## Trevor_S (30 October 2014)

It's "late" at night an my mind seems to have gone to mush .. well that's my excuse.

I am trying to calculate an annualised interest rate (for comparative purposes) from an interim dividend (not the annual + interim) and seem to keep getting outlandish results, so how should I be doing it ?


----------



## DeepState (30 October 2014)

Trevor_S said:


> It's "late" at night an my mind seems to have gone to mush .. well that's my excuse.
> 
> I am trying to calculate an annualised interest rate (for comparative purposes) from an interim dividend (not the annual + interim) and seem to keep getting outlandish results, so how should I be doing it ?




Simplest is: (Dividend / Cum Dividend Stock Price) x (365 / (Number of days between Dividends))


----------

